# Frog Id help



## Kirks_Herps (Apr 5, 2015)

Without getting into too much detail, I received these 2 little tincs not 100% sure of exactly what type they are. I am hoping to get some input. I have no plans to breed them. They will only be pets. 

Thanks Kirk


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

Welcome to the board! I believe you have already identified them to the degree that it is possible. Enjoy them and follow your plan of not breeding them (perhaps not an issue since they might both be female - hard to tell from the pics and they might be still young yet for a gender reveal 

Mark


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Encyclia said:


> Welcome to the board! I believe you have already identified them to the degree that it is possible. Enjoy them and follow your plan of not breeding them (perhaps not an issue since they might both be female - hard to tell from the pics and they might be still young yet for a gender reveal
> 
> Mark


Agreed!

Lovely frogs , I'm sure you'll love having them around


----------



## Kirks_Herps (Apr 5, 2015)

Thanks for the replies. I’m sure they are too young to sex. I was just wondering if someone with more experience could give me a more specific id on them for example powder blue, cobalt, oyapock etc ...

Thanks Kirk 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashdavisa (Oct 27, 2018)

It'd probably do more harm than good trying to pin down a specific morph if you don't know their lineage. There's so much variance even within a single type that it's kind of a crapshoot and someone down the line could potentially take an opinion for more than its worth. In a hobby so dedicated to maintaining genetic purity, there's hardly a place for guesswork 

In the end you're still gonna have two beautiful, awesome little frogs regardless of their identification (or lack thereof).


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Enjoy them absolutely. But I hope you identify them as NOID in the unfortunate event that you need to pass them on to another hobbyist. No reason to guess and misrepresent what your have. They are beautiful frogs take good care of them. Dendrobates tinctorious NOID make excellent captives, but have no place in a breeding program. I don't have any, nor would I buy any, but I don't think they ought to be "purged" as long as they are honestly represented....and not bred ever. I put that responsibility on you, now and on whomever you may pass them on to. Don't guess.


----------

